# Quebec Immigration for English Speaking



## Nadeem1122 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi
We are processing our case through a consultant. My wife is the main applicant because of her age and better qualification than me..

Consultant is giving us assurances that he can get us a PR in Quebec if her IELTS results are low, which is expected. Our target destination is not Quebec, but he says that Quebec has recently started accepting immigrants even with low IELTS results.

Secondly, can we move from Quebec to other areas or state once we get PR there?

If we can move, then after how many months or years?

Please guide us.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My only comment, interpret it as you will. Consultants will/do tell you anything to separate you from your money. Have you and your wife even performed the test to determine if you even qualify for immigration into Canada?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Nadeem, why would you want to move somewhere that neither of you has fully appropriate qualifications or language skills? I am assuming that you and your wife don't speak French, and on top of that you suggest that your wife's English skills are of low quality.

Why would Quebec want you to come? What do you have to offer? Canada is not exactly suffering from a shortage of prospective immigrants with high skill levels who will benefit the country as a whole.

I agree with Auld Yin that you need to be very cautious about consultants who promise you that they can work around the rules - read the many comments in this Forum about people who were promised an easy immigration process, paid their consultants significant sums, and got no results.

As an added note, you ask if you can move to another "state" - as a dual national currently living in the US, let me remind you that the great nation of Canada does not have states - it has provinces. You may want to do more research on its history, geography, and government before you decide to make the move.

And even if you can move on from Quebec after a certain period of time (I understand that it's allowed, although I don't pretend to know the rules), how do you expect to live and work in a francophone environment until the time you can move elsewhere? I really think you need to give this whole situation more consideration.

Best of luck to you and your wife.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nadeem1122 said:


> Consultant is giving us assurances that he can get us a PR in Quebec if her IELTS results are low, which is expected.


A consultant cannot _get_ you anything. They are not lawyers negotiating a deal, they simply process paperwork and decisions are made by the Canadian and/or provincial governments. Other than completing and passing along your paperwork, consultants pklay no role in the decision making process. Any consultant who claims that they can get you something is a liar.




> Secondly, can we move from Quebec to other areas or state once we get PR there?



If you are talking about Quebec I am assuming you are talking about the provincial nomination program. If so you will be required to remain in Quebec for a period of time. Why would they go to the hassle of bringing you in only to have you take off for somewhere else. That wouldn't make any sense would it?

But more importantly, Canada does not have states - it has provinces. If you are considering moving here shouldn't you have at least the most basic knowledge about the country? Why are you considering moving to somewhere that you obviously know so little abo8ut?




> If we can move, then after how many months or years?



You can move at some point but I have no idea how long you need to remain in the sponsoring province.




> Please guide us.



Get a new consultant or, better yet, do it yourself. Why pay money just to have someone fill in forms for you?


----------



## Nadeem1122 (Jul 8, 2016)

Amazed by the rezponsr of wonderful people here. Thanx

I appreciate what people suggest, but many or most people hire consultants in order to move as required or look into opportunities to get immigration. Its a fact that most people who want PR of a country come there for even better life. Hardships are part of this voyege but suffering isnt. Its sad that many immigrants play with rules and set an example for others that officials will fail u if u go straight. In that case people hire consultants to do this job of trickery to maximize the chances of PR..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nadeem1122 said:


> AI appreciate what people suggest, but many or most people hire consultants in order to move as required or look into opportunities to get immigration.


We know why people hire them, but unless they have a complicated case we don't see the point. If you can use Google you can do the research yourself. If you can fill in basic forms you can fill in and submit the required forms yourself.




> Its a fact that most people who want PR of a country come there for even better life. Hardships are part of this voyege but suffering isnt. Its sad that many immigrants play with rules and set an example for others that officials will fail u if u go straight. In that case people hire consultants to do this job of trickery to maximize the chances of PR..


Consultants are being hired for trickery? So you are planning to lie to the Canadian government?

Or are you saying that consultants are hired because other people have screwed around? If so, that is silly. If you fill in the paperwork completely and honestly you will be fine. Consultants cannot increase your chances, they simply cannot. If one tells you that they can, they are a liar.


----------



## Nadeem1122 (Jul 8, 2016)

may be i didn't use the right word at the right place  
There are hundred of consultants doing great job helping people follow immigration rules. They aren't hired for any trickery but to do the right thing at the right time and in a proper way. They are provided approval and license by CG too i think? Most people aren't smart enough, including ourselves , to fill out the forms and provide required info and docs properly and in a proper fashion as i said earlier. We are busy in our jobs and hassles of everyday life at times.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nadeem1122 said:


> may be i didn't use the right word at the right place



Fair enough.





> There are hundred of consultants doing great job helping people follow immigration rules. They aren't hired for any trickery but to do the right thing at the right time and in a proper way.


But why pay money for something that you can easily do yourself? Emigrating is expensive enough, keep the money in your own pockets.




> They are provided approval and license by CG too i think?


Even if they are government approved, that does not change the fact that anyone who qualifies to come here should be able to complete the process themselves.




> Most people aren't smart enough, including ourselves , to fill out the forms and provide required info and docs properly and in a proper fashion as i said earlier. We are busy in our jobs and hassles of everyday life at times.



But you still have to do all the work - the consultant cannot get the documents you need, you have to do that. So basically all the consultant is doing is telling you what you need to do, which you can easily figure out for yourself by simply reading the government website. Beyond that, all the consultant does is fill out the forms for you. Are you saying that you are so busy that you cannot find half an hour to fill out a form?


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Nadeem,

I must agree with everyone who says you can do this on your own. The paperwork isn't rocket science, as the saying goes.

Frankly, if your English isn't good enough to fill out the forms and understand what documents you need, then you should really ask yourself if you need to do more academic preparation before applying - especially since you want to come to Quebec, where the dominant language is French. Do you really understand what you're getting yourself and your wife into? How are you going to rent an apartment or purchase groceries if you don't speak the local language?

Consultants exist to make money - as Colchar says, all they're going to do is tell you to go find the documents you need. Why are you going to pay them to do that?

Look, I'm no genius but I work with a person who travels extensively. In the past 3 years I have managed to do the following for her without a consultant in any country: get her a work visa for Romania; get her recorded in the Irish Birth Records in the US; get her an Irish passport; get her a work visa for New Zealand. And I also obtained recognition of our Canadian citizenship (through our mothers) for my sister, several cousins, and me. And back 10 or so years ago, I arranged to be admitted to a French university and got a student visa for myself to study in France.

I'm not an immigration attorney; I'm not a fancy consultant - I'm just someone who sits down quietly and reads through the rules and then obtains the necessary documents. You can do this yourself if it's important enough to you.

The Canadian government is not trying to trick you; they are not trying to put roadblocks in your way if you are qualified.

If you have so little faith in yourself, how do you think you can move to another country? It takes a lot of confidence to move across the world - I moved to France in my mid-50s, so I know. You need to believe in yourself, not in someone who only wants to take your money.

I do hope for the best for you and your wife, but I have my concerns that you have not done your research.


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

*French*

Though the immigration consultant may have a point that Quebec accepts low IELTS results *if* candidates score high on French or ideally are French.

Also, in Montreal it's perfectly possible to get by in English and in some professions one can find good jobs without proficiency in French. Especially IT/engineering roles may be advertised for bilingual candidates when really the company is looking for someone with good English.

Immigration rules have changed a bit since I applied, but I'm pretty sure a PR is still entitled to work anywhere in Canada. With an application for Ontario I could probably not have landed in Quebec, but having completed the immigration process in Toronto with landing papers in hand I could still have jumped on a bus to Quebec.

As most people in the Federal Skilled Worker category I had no interest in moving to Quebec and was even in the misbelief that my visa was good to work anywhere in Canada except Quebec. Then I found a 6 digit all-English job in Montreal. The only issue I had was at Assurance Maladie where I was told that I would need an 'Attestation of no CSQ' / 'Non-certificat de selection' to be admitted to public health insurance. It took only a simple letter to immigration to have this somewhat bizarre certificate sent - it said that not only did I not have a CSQ (Certificat de selection du Québec) now, but also never before in my life.

Bottom line: if you can get PR applying through Québec, go for it. What worked for me should work for you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kanadanicht said:


> Immigration rules have changed a bit since I applied, but I'm pretty sure a PR is still entitled to work anywhere in Canada. With an application for Ontario I could probably not have landed in Quebec, but having completed the immigration process in Toronto with landing papers in hand I could still have jumped on a bus to Quebec.


If someone comes in under the provincial nomination program they are required to spend a set amount of time in the province that sponsors them. Otherwise, why would provinces go through the hassle of bringing in people who are immediately going to head to other provinces?





> Bottom line: if you can get PR applying through Québec, go for it. What worked for me should work for you



Not if he gets into the country through a provincial nomination program it won't.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Nadeem1122 said:


> Hi
> We are processing our case through a consultant. My wife is the main applicant because of her age and better qualification than me..
> 
> Consultant is giving us assurances that he can get us a PR in Quebec if her IELTS results are low, which is expected. Our target destination is not Quebec, but he says that Quebec has recently started accepting immigrants even with low IELTS results.
> ...


If you come in on a Quebec nomination and move elsewhere, Quebec will withdraw their nomination in support of your PR.

If you are resident in Quebec, you have to complete a separate provincial tax return each year. if you are not completing this return, Quebec knows you are not a resident and will revoke their support of your nomination.


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

But I know of several people becoming PR here in Quebec who moved to elsewhere in Canada without problem. One of them, a French woman, spent only a year here and is now in BC. I'm not an immigration specialist, but it is possible for everyone to move on at some point. After all, Quebec is a Canadian province. Different people may have different conditions attached to their residency, though. I had none and was free to move all around Canada. The recruiter for my first job here asked a copy of my PR card and SIN number and given this information was able to confirm I could live and work here. The fact that I worked helped me getting health insurance.

Btw, taxes may be higher but life isn't even so bad here and the province offers free French courses for immigrants. Rents are relatively affordable. Summers are hot and in winter our 800m mountains are all it takes for good skiing. The Adirondacks across the US border are great for hiking. I wouldn't worry too much about some requirement to stay here for a year or too...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kanadanicht said:


> But I know of several people becoming PR here in Quebec who moved to elsewhere in Canada without problem. One of them, a French woman, spent only a year here and is now in BC. I'm not an immigration specialist, but it is possible for everyone to move on at some point.


_At some point_ being the operative phrase here. Yes, people are free to move but if they come in under a provincial nomination they are required to stay for a set period of time. If they don't, their nomination is withdrawn. Think about it for a minute - why would provinces go through the hassle of nominating someone if that person was free to move out of that province a week after arriving? It wouldn't make sense would it?




> After all, Quebec is a Canadian province. Different people may have different conditions attached to their residency, though. I had none and was free to move all around Canada.


But you didn't come into the country through the provincial nomination program did you? Your experiences are specific to you and are not applicable to those coming in under that program.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Personally, I gained PR via provincial nomination (SK), as part of this I had to sign a document saying it was n my intention to live and work in the province. I took this very seriously and would be there still if I hadn't been laid off and forced to look for work after 3.5 years.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> Personally, I gained PR via provincial nomination (SK), as part of this I had to sign a document saying it was n my intention to live and work in the province. I took this very seriously and would be there still if I hadn't been laid off and forced to look for work after 3.5 years.



Everyone should take it as seriously. 

And if you left it was because you were forced to, not because you choose to and every reasonable person should be OK with that.


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

I asked around and there may be differences between immigrating through Quebec and nominations from other provinces. One acquaintance becoming PR through Quebec in 2003 said he had no conditions requiring him to stay in Quebec. Another one becoming PR in 2013 had worked in downtown Montréal when he applied and wasn't sure if he may have signed some statement of intent. An intent to stay in some province will be hard to enforce in practice, just like the intent to stay in Canada, which is required in the new citizenship system, is not enforced once citizenship has been granted.

The Canadian immigration system will probably be happy if immigrants with an original intent to settle in Ontario end up in Saskatchewan, and I don't think either province would object. The good question this thread is asking is how this would work between Quebec and Saskatchewan, or Quebec and Ontario. Many new arrivals who come to Quebec as native speakers of French, or with strong French language tests, choose to stay and I don't believe Quebec has an incentive of deterring well qualified candidates by giving them a second class PR that doesn't allow them to move in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kanadanicht said:


> I asked around and there may be differences between immigrating through Quebec and nominations from other provinces. One acquaintance becoming PR through Quebec in 2003 said he had no conditions requiring him to stay in Quebec. Another one becoming PR in 2013 had worked in downtown Montréal when he applied and wasn't sure if he may have signed some statement of intent.



Anecdotal evidence is not evidence. Why not check what the government (both provincial and federal) has to say about this?




> An intent to stay in some province will be hard to enforce in practice


No, it isn't. If you are required to stay somewhere for a set period that is easy to enforce. If you leave your nomination is withdrawn and you are kicked out of the country. Pretty simple really.




> just like the intent to stay in Canada, which is required in the new citizenship system, is not enforced once citizenship has been granted.



Citizens are free to do whatever they want as there are no restrictions once citizenship is granted. Those who do not yet have citizenship are not able to do whatever they want, they must be in Canada for a set amount of time.





> The Canadian immigration system will probably be happy if immigrants with an original intent to settle in Ontario end up in Saskatchewan, and I don't think either province would object.



You're wrong.





> Many new arrivals who come to Quebec as native speakers of French, or with strong French language tests, choose to stay and I don't believe Quebec has an incentive of deterring well qualified candidates by giving them a second class PR that doesn't allow them to move in Canada.



If they arrive under the provincial nomination system no, they are not allowed to move for a set period of time, nor should they be. Why would provinces go through the hassle of bringing people into the country only to have them up sticks and move a month later? It simply wouldn't make any sense to do that would it?


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

colchar said:


> Anecdotal evidence is not evidence. Why not check what the government (both provincial and federal) has to say about this?


Asking people how the system worked for them, or what they did to successfully immigrate, would appear to be one of the purposes of this forum.

You are right that there is a "Déclaration d'intention de résider au Québec IMM0008 Annexe 5" candidates may be required to sign. Those not signing this declaration should then be instantly free to move at a federal level.

You are also right that candidates promising to live in a certain province should be morally obliged to do so. Just like immigrants applying for citizenship should do so only if the want to live in Canada. In practice, these rules are hard to implement and even the former Immigration Minister Chris Alexander had to admit that the intent to reside in Canada can be enforced only until citizenship is granted. Similar concerns exist about the lawfulness of restricting permanent residents to live in certain provinces.

Mobility Rights of Canadian Permanent Residents under Provincial Immigration Programs (Audio)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kanadanicht said:


> You are right that there is a "Déclaration d'intention de résider au Québec IMM0008 Annexe 5" candidates may be required to sign. Those not signing this declaration should then be instantly free to move at a federal level.


What does 'move at a federal level' even mean?

And I highly doubt that anyone coming in under the provincial nomination program who refuses to sign that would be allowed in. Once again, why would the provinces go through the hassle of bringing people in only to have them up sticks and move a short time later. Just stop and think about that for a minute - it wouldn't make sense for them to do so would it?





> You are also right that candidates promising to live in a certain province should be morally obliged to do so. Just like immigrants applying for citizenship should do so only if the want to live in Canada. In practice, these rules are hard to implement and even the former Immigration Minister Chris Alexander had to admit that the intent to reside in Canada can be enforced only until citizenship is granted.



They cannot enforce something like that on Canadian citizens. Those who have citizenship are free to do whatever they want and can move anywhere. Before one becomes a citizen it can be, and is, enforced but after citizenship is granted there are no restrictions. Why would he claim it cannot be enforced after citizenship when there is nothing to enforce once one becomes a citizen? Someone who earns citizenship then has all the same rights as someone born in Canada so there is nothing to enforce.




> Similar concerns exist about the lawfulness of restricting permanent residents to live in certain provinces.


Under the provincial nomination program there are no concerns about that. The link you supplied comes from some immigration service so it is hardly valid now is it? And it also makes the mistake of trying to apply citizenship rights under the Charter to those who are not citizens. If they are not yet citizens that section of the Charter does not apply to them.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When we were looking into immigrating to Canada in 2008/2009, the N.B. provincial nominee program didn't require anything to sign. You had to have the intention to settle in N.B., but since provincial nominee gives you a Permanent Resident status (which is a federal thing), they can't prevent you from moving to a different province.
Since our plan was not to settle in N.B., we decided to play it fair and to just go the Federal Skilled Worker route. 

I really think it's a missed opportunity for the provinces that they nominate someone who doesn't even have the intention to settle in that province. They should ask for kind of a downpayment that is big enough to discourage people to abuse the system. If, after a year, you are working and living in the province, you get your money back. If not, they can keep your money to cover the cost of nominating you but losing out on any taxes that you will ever pay in that province.


----------

